# ou acheter de la Memoire pour Mac pour pas cher



## Thomas_Magnum (6 Avril 2004)

Bonjour à tous adorateur de mac like me
Je voudrais un renseignement: 
ou puis je acheter de la memoire pour mon powermac G4
(SDRAM 133 512Mo) pas trop cher sur panam ou sur le net
Et kombien dois je compter??? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Merci d'avance pour vos reponses

@++


----------



## Zyrol (6 Avril 2004)

Va voir sur ce  Site, j'y ai acheté de la Ram pour mon ibook presque 40 % moins cher que sur l'Apple store ou la fnac. Apres le prix de la ram change vite donc il faut parfois savoir attendre le bon momment...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Avril 2004)

Zyrol a dit:
			
		

> Va voir sur ce  Site, j'y ai acheté de la Ram pour mon ibook presque 40 % moins cher que sur l'Apple store ou la fnac. Apres le prix de la ram change vite donc il faut parfois savoir attendre le bon momment...



et justement ,ce n'est plus trop le moment ,il parait que la ram est hors de prix en ce moment...
il est donc urgent d'attendre...


----------



## Delgesu (6 Avril 2004)

Je pense que la FNAC pratique des prix raisonables, en comparaison avec les prix de l'Apple Store sur le net, ou de ma boutique Apple où j'ai acheté mon eMac. Sur l'Apple Store, c'était 260  !!! la barette de 512 Mo, et dans ma boutique 206  .   Du délire !!  Bien sûr sur le net on trouve d'excellents prix, mais à la FNAC finalement j'en ai commandé une pour 119  . Si j'ai un problème je leur rapporte, et puis voila.


----------



## kertruc (6 Avril 2004)

Une autre suggestion : faire une recherche dans ces forums, ce sujet a déjà été abordé moultes fois et bien développé...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Bienvenue sur MacGé...


----------

